
Inaugural Kalzumeus Podcast: Japan, Startups, A/B Testing, And More - zumda
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/12/01/inaugural-kalzumeus-podcast-japan-startups-ab-testing-and-more/
======
michael_dorfman
Thank you, _thank you_ for the transcript. It makes podcasts _so_ much
nicer...

~~~
patio11
Thank CastingWords and $115.50 for about 90% of it. (I did some light copy
editing when I was concerned that our extemporaneous speaking didn't look
intelligent when transcribed, but it made it about 60 minutes instead of a
day.)

~~~
michael_dorfman
Both good decisions-- getting the transcription done cheaply, so it actually
got done, and adding the "editor's notes" to add further context.

I'd definitely recommend this approach to all podcasts.

------
w1ntermute
For anyone still wondering, T-corp is Toyota, based in nearby Nagoya.

> the problem is that Japan has been in a recession since about what, I think
> it’s ’90, ’92, something like that?

Eh, this isn't exactly accurate: <https://www.economist.com/node/21538745>

~~~
harisenbon
T-corp: You just didn't hear it from us. =)

Also, while I personally wouldn't call what Japan is in a "recession," that is
how the Japanese refer to the current economic situation when compared to the
bubble of the 80s. I wonder sometimes if the whole "recession" keyword is a
method of social control, but that's getting into slightly tinfoil hat
territory.

------
rokhayakebe
You have to read the "Indian Translator & The 3 Authorities" story. This will
make your day.

~~~
patio11
As long as I'm mining the three longest years of my life for humor, my
_favorite_ incident was this one:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2312592>

------
xiaoma
I was a huge fan of your earlier stuff, and wish you'd had a podcast like this
long ago! I haven't listened to the podcast yet, but you've definitely got my
attention for this one and the next one even if I don't like this one.

I hope you can remember what it took to get success in the first place and
share some of that with listeners much in the way Andrew does on mixergy by
asking entrepreneurs about the early days. Clearly there are some strategies
that are highly effective for those who have already amassed great skills or
made a name for themselves but not so effective for those who haven't.

Finally, I've noticed an ever increasing amount of your writing aimed at
trying to push engineers to focus on less engineering and more business. This
is understandable considering that it's the direction you took, but please
remember that some of us have non-engineering business backgrounds and would
love to learn how to improve on the tech side. Believe it or not, there are a
lot of people who do a good job at sales and marketing of very low-tech things
but struggle in internet/app driven businesses!

------
tom_b
patio11 - you say pick up a book on a/b testing - recommendation?

------
gsiener
Awesome...is there a feed I can subscribe to?

~~~
patio11
I just put " <http://www.kalzumeus.com/feed/atom/> " into iTunes and it
worked. YMMV. I'm not sure what the option is called in English and don't know
if other clients will play well with Wordpress' atom feed.

~~~
ekanes
Worked for me too. On a Mac:

iTunes > Advanced > Subscribe to Podcast

~~~
patrickk
Ha, I literally came on to say the same thing. Yes, I can confirm that this
does indeed work.

<http://www.manythings.org/podcasts/how_to.html>

------
harisenbon
Just a comment about the ie6 usage that I mentioned in the podcast(
<http://www.ie6countdown.com/> )

I was speaking from old data from ie6countdown from last year. Apparently
Japan has made great strides since then. (Currently at 6.5%)

Good be be corrected.

------
Sukotto
Patrick. when AB testing your podcast, please try doing a 20 minute "snack
size". I find I mostly have little pockets of time (i.e. when washing up after
dinner) when I can listen to a podcast but anything longer than that requires
me to set some time aside just to listen.

------
adrianwaj
I wonder Patrick how you view the Fukushima disaster with regards to how it
impacts Japan, and also yourself personally.

------
AbyCodes
Best thing after SEO happened!

